# Going to build a tablesaw cabinet. Include jointer?



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I inherited most of my big tools from my grandfather. They are all old Craftsman from the 1950's (113.XXXX). While they lack some of the modern conveniences, they are still great tools.

My shop is mainly the single car bay of a 3 car garage but I can move the cars out of the double bay for the summer and do what I need to do there. When only using the single car bay, it gets a little cramped. I want to build a cabinet for the table saw and a router.

My grandfather had built a metal frame that holds both the tablesaw and jointer. Both of the tablesaw's wings are to the right of the saw and the jointer is to the left, lowered a bit so it wouldn't interfere with cutting long pieces on the saw.

When I build the cabinet, I'm not sure if I should keep the jointer with the tablesaw and router table. I was going to make the typical cabinet with the router table to the right of the saw. I guess I could keep the jointer to the left of the saw, but I wanted to get some opinions of people who have experience using similar tools.

Currently, I don't have a planer, but that purchase is probably only a year or so away. I know that planers and jointers get used together quite often. But if I built a cart for jointer and planer, it would look rather odd. Plus it's another cart I have to make room for.

If I kept the jointer with the tablesaw cabinet, I could add a top over it so it would give me more room to the left of my table saw. Then I could plan for some space to store the planer in the cabinet and pull it out as I need to use it. That would seem to use up the least amount of space, probably about what it uses now.

Any other ideas, comments or opinions? Unfortunately, I don't have any pictures at the moment, but here are some pictures of the tools similar to mine.

This how my saw is currently setup with the wings, but the base for mine is much different.

This the same as my jointer, but the base is different.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Have to be honest - I've just never been in the "router in the table saw" bunch. I've always had an independent router table. Some I built, the current one I own is the Bosch, mounted on a roll around stand. I found that the router in the table saw bench got in the way of what would often turn into a secondary assembly or general use bench. With a router there, you have this space that becomes useless, save for times when you do your 5-15 minutes of routing in what might be a week long project.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

Paul, I'm a bit confused. You have a stand alone router table and another enclosure for your tablesaw? Then you use the tablesaw enclosure as an assembly and general use bench?

That would be nice. Unfortunately, I don't have the space for all of that. I need to combine things to best optimize my space.

I am afraid that I may have confused the issue by using tablesaw and cabinet. My saw is not a stand alone cabinet saw. It is a contractor saw that needs some kind of bench, or table, or cabinet to sit on to be useful. So I figured if I could combine some things to make better use of space, I could also fit a real workbench in my shop for assembly and general use. I figure that with the router in the space where the tablesaw wings are now, I can make everything fit in my shop. The wings on my tablesaw are web-like and very un-condusive to doing anything bench-like.

Also, why does having the router between the fence rails prevent you from using that area for some small assembly? Just lower the saw blade and router bit below the table top and you should have a nice flat area to work.


----------



## hydro (Aug 9, 2013)

Tony,

I like your idea! Having the jointer to the left of the table saw will be convenient and will work nicely if they are about the same length/depth. I did something similar with a box base for a contractor type saw and a jointer base that put the top of the jointer below the saw table height and it worked for me.

I would take the idea one step further, considering your stated limited space. Make a common base to hold the saw cabinet and jointer, mount the jointer motor inside the base and leave the area under the saw open for dust collection. Last, add some sturdy casters so that the unit can be rolled around for use and storage. I have done that with all of my machines since my shop is also a garage/metal workshop/and other use area. If you do this, be sure to share a picture of what you come up with!


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

Basically I want to build something similar to Drew's Ultimate Table Saw Cabinet. However, just to the left of the saw would be the jointer instead of the drawers that Drew has there. Not sure that mine would be as big, but that would be the general idea.

I have my eye on a Vega Pro 40 fence system, similar to the Delta (I think) fence Drew has on his. Mine would only give me 40 inches to the right of the blade. I think Drew has more than that, but that would be plenty for me.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

What are you going to do about the jointer fence? That will inhibit operations on the table saw, and will be a pain in the butt to re-square every time you need to joint something. For a jointer fence, I'd personally rather set it at 90 deg and never touch it after that. Just periodically check it for square.

Personally, I would make a separate mobile base for the jointer that puts the outfeed of it at the same height as your table saw workstation. When you need to joint, move the jointer in front of it. When you're done, roll it out of the way.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

While this picture is rather blurry, you can see how my grandfather had it set up. The jointer's fence is lower than the table saw top so it does not interfere with any cutting.










Below the jointer, there are wheels on the frame. If I lift the tablesaw wings I can roll the whole thing around the shop, so you might ask why not just add the router next to the table saw. Well, I need more storage space (can't have too much storage) and I want to do some dust collection. I made some cabinets this past summer and the dust was out of control. And I have to lift it to roll around. I'm also looking for more room to crosscut long boards and wide sheet stock.

My idea was to drop the jointer a bit lower and add a removable table top to give me more room to the left of the saw yet still be able to easily access my jointer.

If I had the room, I would make a separate cart for each item, but I don't. So my options are to include the jointer with the tablesaw/router cabinet or make a cart for the jointer and future planer.

The more I think about it, since I need the space to the left of the table saw anyway, it might be best - space wise - to keep the jointer with the tablesaw and router. I may build storage space for a planer in the cabinet and pull it out when I need it. That would be the most compact.


----------

